# Flowtrail Wutach



## Fully-Max (29. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen, 

da ich noch keinen Thread darüber gefunden habe, wollte ich das Thema 
hier einfach mal in den Raum schmeißen. Ich war selber bisher nur kurz zu 
Fuß dort, da der Trail erst seit kurzer Zeit besteht und derzeit in der 
Winterpause steckt.

Hier die offizielle Homepage:  http://www.flowtrail-wutach.de/

Bei Youtube gibt es bisher nur 2 Videos aber man kann doch schon recht viel der Strecke erkennen.

Mich würde interessieren, ob hier Initiatoren des Trails vertreten sind
 und ob in Zukunft noch weitere Erweiterungen der Strecke zu erwarten
 sind. Ob man sich in irgendweiner weise einbringen kann, usw.

Gruß Max


----------



## black soul (29. Dezember 2011)

hast du gut geschmißen. wußte nicht das es dort was gibt.
sehr nett dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (5. Januar 2012)

... und ich bin ab April nicht mehr in Freiburg


----------



## Fully-Max (6. Januar 2012)

Das ist blöd. Leider scheint keiner der Initiatoren des Trails hier anwesend zu sein, schade.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal eine Verlinkung zu diesem Thread auf deren Homepage hinterlassen.


----------



## DCD (29. Mai 2012)

Also ich war am Sonntag auf dem Flowtreel Wutach.
War sehr enttäuscht, habe mehr erwartet bei dem ganzen Hype der
um den Treel gemacht wurde.

Ist ja nett gebaut und für Leute aus der Umgebung auch nicht schlecht
wenn man den Treel in eine Tour einbaut. Aber extra nur für diesen Treel anreisen lohnt sich nicht. Dafür ist er wirklich nicht gut genug und auch viel zu kurz. Viel gefahren wird er auch nicht,
sonst wäre nicht so viel Unkraut mitten auf der Strecke gewesen. 

Schade, denn wieder wurde eine Möglichkeit unseren Sport voranzutreiben
nur halbherzig umgesetzt.


----------



## weisser_rausch (29. Mai 2012)

komisch-was für eine Sportart betreibst Du denn? Ist Treelfahren was Neues-wo kann man das probieren?


----------



## DCD (30. Mai 2012)

Das ist nicht komisch, sondern was ganz neues.
Ist einzuordnen hinter All-Mountain-Plus und zwsichen Hardcore Touring und Freeride Light.
Geht aber eher in Richtung Enduro-All-Mountain-Doppelplus-Minus mit leichter Tenndenz zu Cross Country und bildet dort eine kleine Nische, und wird nur von einer kleine Randgruppe betrieben.


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Mai 2012)

und wo findet man Treels so-ich hab davon noch nie gehört. Gibts da welche bei Dir in der Gegend?


----------



## chiefwiggum (31. Mai 2012)

Um nochmal kurz ernsthaft zum Thema zurückzukehren, lohnt sich der Trail wirklich nicht? Hatte eigentlich vor, nächste Woche mal vorbeizuschauen, müsste allerdings mit dem Zug anreisen und falls es sich wirklich überhaupt nicht lohnt, könnte ich mir das ja auch direkt sparen...
War irgendjemand dieses Jahr da und kann mal kurz eine möglichst objektive Einschätzung geben?

Danke schonmal.

P.S.: Vielleicht im Vergleich zur Borderline oder so, damit man einen gemeinsamen Ausgangspunkt hat..


----------



## DCD (1. Juni 2012)

Aus diesem Grund hab ich meinen Beitrag geschreiben. Sorry wenn irgendwelche Leute
mit blödem Zeug dazwischen funken.
Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich der Treel nicht um extra anzureisen. Wir sind auch mit dem Zug bis Döggingen und dann nach Ewattingen pedaliert um den Flow Treel zu fahren. Dies alles im Rahmen einer zweitäigen Schwarzwald Tour. Haben extra wegen dem Flow Treel einen Umweg gemacht und viel Überland-Pedalierfahrt dafür in Kauf genommen. Hat sich definitiv nicht gelohnt.
Wenn ich den Flow Treel Wutach mit Borderline vergleiche bin ich sicher auf der 
Borderline 6 mal so lange unterwegs.


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. Juni 2012)

Also das ist schon klar, wenn ich zu einem Trail fahre, der auch ausdrücklich Trail heisst und dann etwas erwarte, bzw. will, was es gar nicht gibt, ist man immer enttäuscht.
Das ist ungefähr so, wie wenn ich ein jcdfhfg kaufen will, vielleicht weil ich glaube, das es ein neuartiges Fluggerät ist und kaufe etwas, das Auto heisst, versuche damit dann abzuheben und bin dann enttäuscht, dass dies nur von kurzer Dauer ist.


Ach ja-und was Konstruktives will ich auch mal beitragen. Wenn ich aus dem Vinschgau-Urlaub zurück bin, geh ich`s auch mal testen. Ist ja nicht ganz so weit von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefwiggum (2. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, werde den Trail trotz allem nächste Woche mal testfahren.
Bei Bedarf kann ich dann gerne hier meine Erfahrungen teilen.


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Juni 2012)

Bitte dann um einen ausführlicheren Bericht.

Bin den ersten Flowtrail in Stromberg schon mehrfach gefahren! Ist super dort- nur die Anfahrt ist von uns aus etwas weit... 

Dieser uns so gut gefallen, dass wir im Saarland auch einen gebaut haben. Der Flowtrail wurde Ende Mai 2012 von uns offiziell mit nem großen Bikeevent eröffnet! 

www.flowtrail-ottweiler.de


----------



## fata (8. Juni 2012)

Mit Stromberg und (zumindest von Bildern her war noch nicht da) Ottweiler kann man Wutach nicht vergleichen.
Ist verglichen mit den beiden oben eher eine...wie soll ich sagen...Übungsstrecke. Ist alles SEHR kompakt da will kein richtiger Flow aufkommen. Witzig finde ich persönlich das Stück mit den Holzelementen/Northshores geht aber leider nur gerade aus und die 2 minidrops sind zwar nett aber wenn man sie fährt verliert man an speed und flow da man zum weiterfahren erstmal wieder zurück auf die hauptstrecke kommen muss und dazu durch die wiese muss bzw. in einen anlieger fährt der wieder viel zu eng ist. Im Wald auch wieder SEHR kompakt so das kein Flow aufkommen will.Der absolute "Flowkiller" ist der anstieg.Und die SEHR engen kurven im Wald ohne anlieger oder der gleichen.Dazu kommt das die meisten kurven so eng sind das man bremsen muss(flow?) und durch den eigenartigen boden rutscht beim einlenken gerne mal das VR weg wenn man nicht im schneckentempo ankommt wobei es eh schwer ist ordentlich in fahrt zu kommen.Im Wald allerdings ein echt netter Holzanlieger! 
Am ende evtl. für zum durchfahren bei ner Tour ok. Aber extra deshalb anreisen? Auf keinen Fall. 
Meiner Meinung nach hätte man das Gelände besser nutzen können.
Muss leider sagen das der Name "FLOWTRAIL" hier nicht ganz angebracht ist da einfach kein wirkicher Flow aufkommen will und man andere Flowtrails wie Stromberg kennt.Vorallem mit einem Big-,Freeride- oder Endurobike.
Aber in der Not.....


----------



## mimi77 (14. Februar 2013)

Wir haben uns diesen Trail letzten Sommer auch mal genauer angeschaut. 
Für unsere Zwecke war er absolut ausreichend! 

Die erste Besichtigung machten wir an einem verregneten Nachmittag und 2 Tage später haben wir uns wagemutig auf den Trail gewagt. 
Bin in diesem Bereich absoluter Anfänger und musste allen meinen Mut zusammen nehemen um das zu probieren. 
Der Einstieg ist für Anfänger super, mein "Trainer" hatte viel zu lachen und ich habe einiges gelernt. 
An der ersten Abfahrt und den ersten Holzelementen hatten wir wirklich viel Spass. 
Als es in den Wald ging, wurde es bei mir dann eher unspassig, liegt aber daran, dass ich einfach Angst habe. 
Wir haben die Anfängerstrecke gewählt, was uns völlig gereicht hat!  
Ein Stück der anderen Strecke haben wir uns auch noch angeschaut, aber für uns war bei den Northshore Elementen endgültig Schluß mit lustig und wir sind wieder zurück! (War kein Problem, der Trail war leer, wir sind ganz vorsichtig schiebend zurück zum Endpunkt der Anfängerstrecke und wieder zurück nach oben) Oben angekommen haben wir uns dann noch weitere Runden im Einstiegsteil und auf den ersten Holzelementen gegönnt und ich bekam weitere Tips und Tricks erklärt! 
Uns hat der Nachmittag dort viel Spass gemacht. 
Wer sowas schön öfter gemacht hat, der wird dort bestimmt nicht den riesen Spass haben, aber die Strecke ist schön gemacht, sehr gut gepflegt. Zum Üben oder für Einstieger ist der Flowtrail Wutach bestens geeignet! Wenn man ihn in eine Tour einbaut, ist er garantiert ein Highlight! 
Es ist wirklich toll, was dieser kleine Ort seinen Besuchern bietet!

Ich werde garantiert im Frühjahr wieder eine Trainingseinheit dort einlegen!


----------



## forestrider77 (7. Dezember 2016)

Flowtrail Wutach lohnt sich auf jeden Fall - man muss den Trail halt auch bis zum Schluss fahren. 

Ich gehe davon aus das der ein oder andere zu früh auf die normale Waldautobahn abgebogen ist - in der Mitte des Trails gehts nochmal ein kleines Stück bergauf / flach und danach gehts noch weiter bis zur Wutachmühle

Wenn ihr hier in der Nähe Tagestouren plant dann gibts noch viele Möglichkeiten weitere Trails einzubinden. 

Eichberg- / Buchbergtrails (Blumberg)
Katzensteig (Von Mundelfingen zum Kiosk ins Tal)
Scheffeu (Mundelfingen --> Achdorf)
Dögginen (Römerweg)


----------



## forestrider77 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hier ein aktuelles Video vom gesamten Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

